
You are worth more on Google+ than you are on Facebook - jamesbritt
http://www.tekpersona.com/Articles_Docs/YouAreWorthMoreOnGooglePlus.htm
======
aChrisSmith
From Google's privacy policy, they anonymize IP addresses after 9 months, and
strip out any cookie information after 18 months. So I don't think many of the
author's claims actually stand up.

<http://www.google.com/policies/privacy/faq/#toc-store>

------
rjd
I think with my privacy tools installed its only Facebook that has any
tangible data against me. Linkedin would be next.

Google+ I'm afraid serves no purpose for me, few of my friends use it, and
everything else doesn't require an account to read... so I don't see the point
in having an account. Everything else is blocked so poor old goole gets
nothing, not even text ad tracking.

The people with real data about me are visa and my bank, they know everything
I do inside and out.

~~~
yeggeyeggeyegge
>my privacy tools installed

And what are they?

~~~
rjd
Umm... Firefox addons mainly, stuff like Ghostery, Ad Block, cookie
blockers/clearers, I have Firefox set to automatically start in incognito
mode.

Also the option to not track me which I'm assuming Google obeys. Theres always
those perm-cookies which probably get around all that of course, I think there
is a addon for those but I haven't gotten around to installing it yet. Might
do that now actually, thanks for reminding me :)

So I can really only be tracked by IP address, but that changes from day to
day thanks to the way my ISP works. So someone can't build a historic IP
dataset against me either.

So one off IP, OS, and browser is really all they can pull off me as far as
I'm aware. If they want any more well I guess they can pay me for the
privilege, not bribe me to give it away.

------
kruhft
From my experience, I'm worth more on Linkedin than either.

